# Hunter Orange Requirement..



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a question.. From straight out of the proc, it says on page 37

"If you’re hunting in an area where a centerfire rifle hunt is occurring, you must wear a minimum of 400 square inches of hunter orange material on your head, chest and back."

So, does this mean you can't wear a backpack unless it's orange? 400 square inches isn't that much (20"x20") so I'm sure most hunters have that without it on their backs. But it looks like it's still required.. Or does the point from the neck till the top of the backpack, and from the sides where the orange on your vest/coat etc is visible count? What do you guy's do?

Thanks!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

If I'm worried about it I'll hook a cheap cloth vest to the pack. Pretty easy solution.
Ya don't want to give them too big of a target.


----------



## pocone (Sep 29, 2009)

This is one of those things where there is the law, and then there is being smart. If I bring a pack, I tie on one of those cheap hunter orange vests to make myself visible. For me, I want to be safe. I want people know where I am. I also hope that they do the same, so I can see them and we can all have a safe hunt. I laugh when people (not saying you) try to get away with the minimum thinking they have to be more camouflaged. You have a RIFLE. I have had bucks come within 40 yards (one more like 40 feet) of me when I had on plenty of hunter orange and was carrying my shiny stainless steel rifle with silver finish scope. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I usually put a cheap wally world plastic vest on my pack as well, But i'm mostly just wondering what everyone else does. It becomes a pain though after you've walked through some thick stuff and the vest is shredded!


----------



## pocone (Sep 29, 2009)

I use the cheap mesh cloth ones. They aren't much more than the plastic ones, but are quieter and don't tear as easy.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

FYI, on an early elk hunt a few years ago we ran into a game warden. He checked our licenses, which were all in order. Then he wrote us all warnings for not wearing orange hats. We were all either wearing orange T-shirts or vests. Most of us had removed our hats because it was about 90 degrees and we were all sweating. When he checked us, we weren't even hunting. We were sitting at the truck having lunch.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wear an orange jump suit. I look like gumby but if you can't see me your blind!! I still am nervous though!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I wear an orange vest and a hat. I have a both a beenie and baseball cap style hat. I wear a back pack without any orange on it but it doesn't cover my entire vest even on my back. I don't worry about it from there.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

flint said:


> FYI, on an early elk hunt a few years ago we ran into a game warden. He checked our licenses, which were all in order. Then he wrote us all warnings for not wearing orange hats. We were all either wearing orange T-shirts or vests. Most of us had removed our hats because it was about 90 degrees and we were all sweating. When he checked us, we weren't even hunting. We were sitting at the truck having lunch.


Thats pretty chicken **** of the CO if you ask me. Technically if you're at your truck you're not really hunting. Does that mean to just be there you have to wear orange? If I'm just driving through the mountain with no tag and no gun do I have to wear orange? Yeah you have a tag and a rifle ok Im sure you're hunting. I get that but come on. Sounds like a power trip to me. If I go walking through the forest with my Glock do I have to wear orange? Even though Im not hunting deer. Is it smart? No. Short of actually seeing you shoot a deer he cant even prove you're hunting. Yeah he has some evidence, but It's all circumstantial evidence. I know laws are in place to protect people who are too dumb to protect themselves, but this is a bit of a stretch if you ask me.


----------

